# aloelax



## shepherdpal (Jul 7, 2002)

Has anyone ever had any experience with a aloelax?


----------



## jmsb (Apr 25, 2002)

I have been teking aloe juice (whole leaf) for quite a few months. I am ibs-c. At first I took it 3X a day, 1/2 a cup. It really helped with the pain and bloating, if not the actual C.I still take it whenever I have pain, bloating or acid reflux (it is very soothing), but I do not take it regularly b/c it is very expensive, and with all the other supplements I take, something has to give. There is a brand that is fairly inexpensive, and it is sold by the gallon, but I have not tried that particular one yet. Hope this helps.jmsb


----------

